
How the U.S. Air Force Deployed Kubernetes and Istio on an F-16 in 45 days - mikkom
https://thenewstack.io/how-the-u-s-air-force-deployed-kubernetes-and-istio-on-an-f-16-in-45-days/
======
smoyer
Well ... I hope they uninstall it! Istio was everywhere at KubeCon 2018 and
our group, enticed by the benefits of a service mesh added Istio to our
clusters over the following few months. It added a lot of complexity but came
with a huge cost in performance and the ability to understand and troubleshoot
the system

At KubeCon 2019, Linkerd was everywhere (with their 2.0 announcement) and the
Air Force presentation described in this article was the only Istio topic I
found (and I was specifically looking for Istio information). It turns out
that the Envoy proxy is not nearly so lightweight and unobstrusive as
described.

So now we're most of the way through migrating from Istio to Linkerd and,
while there are some issues we're still working through related to tracing
(Jaeger, etc), if you don't specifically try to use the proxy, you have a
regular Kubernetes cluster. The proxy can be install per pod or per namespace
making it easy to get it out of the way.

~~~
williamallthing
Great to hear Linkerd is treating you well. If you run into any issues please
join us in the community Slack (slack.linkerd.io). Big friendly group of
people ready to help you :)

